# Our Solar System,Finally!



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

After almost 6 yr.s we have finally got most of the equipment.

Trimetric 2030 Battery Monitor

Midnite MPPT Kid 30A Charge Controller

Kotec SK PSW 2000W Inverter

2x290 W Suniva Mono Panels

Next purchase will be 4 Trojan T105 Batteries, Wiring ,fuses,lightening ,surge prorector, etc.

Hubby is finally really excited about the project and no longer putting me off. 

We will make it mobile since we already have a 6X10 utility trailer we seldom use. That way we can move it if need be. Plus I want it to be safe from EMP flash. So will make it faraday cage like.

Any suggestions always welcome.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

I don't have any suggestions but pictures of the finished product would be appreciated.


----------



## AmmoSgt (Apr 13, 2014)

Don't need a Faraday cage.. the best protection for anything is not having it plugged into the grid.

http://www.futurescience.com/emp/emp-protection.html

http://www.offthegridnews.com/grid-...-will-survive-an-end-of-the-world-emp-attack/

Faraday cages can block tv signals thry don' block a direct hit from lightening which is a lot closer to the energy levels of emp than a tv signal.

EMP builds up instantaneously along "antennas" measured in watts per meter.. it's really just single digit watts 5 or 6 watts per meter 10 feet of cable between panels and controller and another 10 feet between controller and batteries and another 10 feet from the batteries to the inverted are going to be 50 watts per section ... what kills the solar system is the 5000 kilometers of power lines from the grid tie or off grid the hundreds of feet of house hold wiring and common ground in the house hooked up to the inverter .

Part of the EMP , EMP has three parts, is called the ground wave. EMP doesn't care if the wire, the power line, is positive, negative, or neutral, or ground .. it's all "antenna" to EMP. Grounding lines are just as much an antenna for the charge to build up on, and since there is a ground wave it can't discharge into the ground, rather it feeds back into the device. 
If your little trailer is enclosed and metal and insulated from the ground by tires, just like tires protect you from a nearby lightening strike or downed power lines ( unless they touch the metal of the car) a small metal covered trailer protecting the controller , inverter, and batteries and the associated cable connecting them .. except a few feet to the panels and you aren't plugged into the house and therefore the grid .. you should be about as protected as you could be.

However doesn't matter if the power is on or the power is out.. the grid is there and if EMP happens all those lines will pick up the charge and flash it into the household wiring and that will destroy electrical things, like TV's, TV's and toasters .. things that like to explode and burst into flame and burn your house down when hit by thousand and thousands of volts, watts amps thousands of volts watts amps flashing into computer circuit's don't just fry chips, they explode power supplies.

There is a link in the first article to some super fast surge protectors that are fast enough to stop EMP, some people chain a few together just to be sure, on the main line coming into the house.

You can do all the protective stuff like ammo cans and trash cans for you back up preps you want.. but your everyday stuff is going to catch fire and explode and burn the house down... might want to worry about that.

For the life of me I have no idea why nobody mentions this, but then folk think stuff to stop a cellphone signal will stop an EMP if you deliberately make it for protection (Wire type faraday cage) .. but at the same time everybody seems to think all cell phones will get fried unless they are wrapped in 12 layers of aluminum foil and stored in an metal ammo can? Big difference between the power of a cell phone transmission and a solar flare or nuke in orbit.. I know they sound almost the same , but they aren't, you should see the battery bank that runs the Sun.

And nobody talks about what happens when a TV explodes and yet houses burn down all the time from that . and what happens if the surge feeds back into the lithium rechargeable battery in your phone in a pouch on your belt or purse?

I just don't get it , folks talk like EMP gently shuts down your stuff, but blows up giant transformers designed to handle millions of amps? How does that work?

I'm sitting here looking at a 21 inch monitor screen covered in glass two feet from my face.. if EMP hit right now the flying glass would turn my head into a pile of cabbage coleslaw.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

jnrdesertrats said:


> I don't have any suggestions but pictures of the finished product would be appreciated.


 Speaking of pics, we were up till 3am trying to put pics in our library from dvd we took off old puter. What a joke! :eek

I'll try to learn later and post pics we take from camera,we do know how to do that but loading them on here will be a challenge. I have dozens in photobucket we can't even log into that site now. Guess we're not on that bucket list.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

AmmoSgt said:


> Don't need a Faraday cage.. the best protection for anything is not having it plugged into the grid.
> 
> http://www.futurescience.com/emp/emp-protection.html
> 
> ...


 Thanks a million! Probably saved us lots of unnesssary work ,money and maybe a life.

We don't plan to wire to house but glad you told me. We will just put whatever we want to use like freezer in the building.

Ammo, What do you think of the lightening resisters? And fuses for each positive battery cable,is that nessassary? :wave:


----------



## AmmoSgt (Apr 13, 2014)

Again .. lightening arrestors are probably a good idea .. insurance against a rare occurrence.. but do you have a lightening rod properly grounded on your home? Seems weird to my way of thinking to stress protecting your back ups and not equally protect you main primary asset . also means taking out tall trees near enough to fall on the house from lightening, wind, storm. and if you don't get a whole house super fast surge protector or two or three in line, they aren't that expensive, any appliance in the house might fry.

One addendum to the trailer two wheel trailers usually have a metal support up under the hitch that touches the ground .. need to cut about 1/8 th of an old tire and use it to rest the support at the hitch end on use it curve down tread up so water can't collect and make a path to ground when you have it parked

Don't want to overstate EMP.. when it happens and charges build up 3 times faster than lightening it start blowing things along the power line as soon as it hits something however many meters or kilometers of line charge can blow. Each time it does that it shortens the line length .. the bestest thing (which isn't a reality) would be if the transformer on the power line pole would blow before it got to your house.. but alas they can handle high voltage better than the dishwasher or crock pot and it is totally possible that the lighter wiring in the house , the normal fuses and circuit breakers are too slow to catch the surge this may work.. it is fast enough.. but it has to be real close to the panel http://www.cesco.com/b2c/product/45...136&utm_term=11742186&ref_pub_site_id=3951072 see the details here http://www.futurescience.com/emp/emp-protection.html

The info in that link and the author and his book on the subject are fans of shielding .. he doesn't like to call it a faraday cage

See also this https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuclear_electromagnetic_pulse especially the map.. not that anybody knows where the " ground ( space) zero " will be .. and for targeting I can't believe they would center it and leave out the east and west coast. You may ask why do they hit so much of Canada and ignore the south... EMP is magnetic based .. and like an bipolar magnet , one the has a north and south or negative and positive pole the magnetic forces are strongest at the pole .. the strength of the magnetic field is a major component to generating the pulse .. you get too close to the equator and you get buttkus for a pulse .. strongest at the poles, but nobody but Santa lives there and elves are EMP proof center it too far south and everybody will just ignore it.. the more curvature of the earth between you and the blast and you start to get earth shadow aka no line of sight to the blast.. folks on the south side of mountains get natural protection folks on the mountain get hit harder than folks in the valley.

Better best bestest is always going to be short lines or wires attached besterest is no line attached .. it probably won't "kill" most electrical devises it will "age" them and shorten their life, failing sooner than designed

EMP is a very fast flash of power .. kills by heat frying things literally big heavy wires like battery cables and the wires to a starter motor designed for heavy amp loads survive better itsy bitsy teeny tiny circuit board and microchip wires snap crackle pop hefty hefty good wimpy wimpy bad

you want to but a wire cage up to catch electrons .. it might help, but only if it is done in a very special right way. IMHO not worth the trouble most stuff sitting in the open needs 20 roll on a 20 sided dice to start with .. hooked up to the grip anything better than a 2 on a 20 sided dice dies or fails soon after.

Read this real nukes, real EMP, no punches pulled, over a real city and they did it 7 times city still there people still their the Old Soviet version of Cape Canaveral is now the new Russian version of Cape Canaveral still works life goes on rockets launch folks go to the space station .. fried a generator in a power station and started a few fires random stuffed died and other random stuff failed later .. but only after 7 direct nuclear EMP attacks .
http://www.futurescience.com/emp/test184.html


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Ammo, read most of those links or some of all of them. I'm learning lots of things now about lots of things.

Anyway lots to learn and have learned lots.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

What do yall think of this guys idea of lightening, surge protection? Maybe sun flash too. We don't want to spend money on anything we don't need or won't work.

Skip to 3:00 into video to save time.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

FUSE PROTECTION. Showing test of different fuse protections. Many explode, catch fire, etc, etc ,etc,.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Hey! Where did yall go? 

Must have been something I said.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> FUSE PROTECTION. Showing test of different fuse protections. Many explode, catch fire, etc, etc ,etc,.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

fuse and breaker info.


----------

